
Anger is temporary madness: the Stoics knew how to curb it - gpresot
https://aeon.co/ideas/anger-is-temporary-madness-heres-how-to-avoid-the-triggers
======
ManlyBread
Like all emotions, anger can a very useful tool and it is important to let it
out sometimes. The belief that anger is unnecessary and needs to be curbed no
matter what only leads to bottling it up and that is never good. Do not feel
bad about feeling angry.

~~~
mythrwy
The judgment about when it's productive to feel angry or more importantly
express anger is the tricky part.

We shouldn't let ourselves be abused or threatened beyond what is reasonable,
but where is reasonable?

It's not good to be an abrasive difficult to deal with person who explodes at
every perceived slight. So when in doubt I think it's better to error on the
side of patience.

~~~
solidsnack9000
What if it’s not about when but how? Anger is there when we need to set a
limit, lending us a little severity and fearlessness. Simply being very firm
with someone can be a complete expression of anger, leaning on that severity
and bravery to set aside conciliatory manners when they are unfitting.

------
alexryan
Aggression is usually skillful when targeted at improving the predictive model
which led to undesired circumstances and usually unskillful when targeted at
individuals. The brain evolved to enable survival machines for genes to make
predictions. He who builds the best predictive model fastest wins.

------
bamurphymac1
I suppose angry and mad are synonymous for a reason.

